
Collision 500 Miles Above The Earth - terpua
http://www.forbes.com/2009/02/11/communications-satellite-iridium-technology-wireless_0211_iridium.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
All the discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=477879>

Also posted:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=478433>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=478264>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=477885>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=477862>

and possibly more by now.

~~~
thepanister
Well, Maybe Ycombinator should make a checker, that would check repeated
entries, even if they are from various submitters?

So Ycombinator's hacker news system would prevent the repeteated submissions,
or even would make it in the same parent node... or any kind of similar
solution!!

------
thepanister
Well, I just read that news in our local newspaper...

I don't know... but maybe in the future, NASA should make an automated method
that would prevent such problems/craches...

I don't know so much about how should it work, but if they can find a way that
would calculate the space between each satellite, and if the space is so
close, then a program should run... that program would automatically change
the path of the satellite to prevent the crach.

Does it make any sense?

